# Why I want a 1D X Mini



## expatinasia (Aug 16, 2015)

The other day I went to an event. It was a public outdoor event which I was not covering, and as such I did not take my camera. My better half asked me when we were leaving home, are you not bringing your camera? And I told her, no I want to relax and have fun.

Needless to say, I wish I had taken the camera as I ended up testing angles with my phone's camera and now need to go back and take some real shots. (added: not of the event obviously, as that is finished. Shots of the place it was in.)

The RX100 Mark IV is the top of the range truly pocketable camera right now. But I still have not bought it.

I would love Canon to bring out something similar - or dare I say, better. What about you?

It's never going to be a 1D X, but something that can take quality RAW images and fits inside my front pocket. I need it to double as a second camera for jobs so I want top image quality, 4K video etc. Basically as much as a 1D X as you can fit in a small body.


----------



## e17paul (Aug 16, 2015)

Roll on the G17. Meanwhile I'm always surprised by the IQ of the images my mother takes with her G15 'handbag camera'. The current G16 is the same but with a few bells and whistles. 

I'm disappointed by the lack of built in viewfinder of X series G cameras. The built analogue VF of the G15 is limited but still useful. Go on Canon, build that EVF zinging a new G camera. 

Meanwhile, the larger but lightweight 100D(SL1) is my everyday gym bag camera for when I don't want to carry my full frame setup. Unfortunately, not small enough for a pocket like the G series cameras and the RX100


----------



## sanj (Aug 16, 2015)

Would be great to have something like that. 
I currently use Sony RX100 3. But don't really love it. The picture quality above ISO 800 tends to be 'plastic like'.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok, I want a mini 1Dx, but "pocketable" is never going to happen. Actually I don't want a pocketable 1Dx, I want an integrated battery grip and all the buttons and features that come with "1D", thus a mini 1D and not mini 5D.
But the flange distance alone is almost 2", you're never going to fit that with a lens in your pocket.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

I think that its going to happen, but Canon is still looking for the formula to make it work. One inch sensors drive the size of a lens and other parts, so a pocketable camera with one inch sensor is a compromise. With a fast lens, you have to limit zoom range or reduce the aperture and have compromises in the image quality.

Canon put out the G7X to fill this spot, but the next version may be the one that meets users requirements. The current one has a great lens and sharp images, but spotty autofocus and slow operation in general. Put a high powered battery in it along with a fast processor and bigger heat sink, and its no longer pocketable. Still, I think they can do better with the AF performance.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 17, 2015)

I say "Yes" though I must admit that I don't know if I could afford it and if I would buy it. 
But I see the advantage in getting into new technologies that will trickle down into the more affordable enthusiast/semi pro products.

Canon would say that they already have the G7X, but to me a bigger sensor would be fine. Also much better AF performance. And a good (optional) VF.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 17, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...
> Canon put out the G7X to fill this spot, but the next version may be the one that meets users requirements. The current one has a great lens and sharp images, but spotty autofocus and slow operation in general. Put a high powered battery in it along with a fast processor and bigger heat sink, and its no longer pocketable. Still, I think they can do better with the AF performance.


+1 exactly my thought.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 17, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Ok, I want a mini 1Dx, but "pocketable" is never going to happen. Actually I don't want a pocketable 1Dx, I want an integrated battery grip and all the buttons and features that come with "1D", thus a mini 1D and not mini 5D.
> But the flange distance alone is almost 2", you're never going to fit that with a lens in your pocket.


As a mirrorless option I only like the look of the A7R-II with a battery grip attached. Can't see myself shooting with something smaller.


----------



## JackHudson (Aug 29, 2015)

This is without a doubt the most impressive camera I've seen since I went digital. The Canon 1D X is a certified monster of a camera. It's the biggest, the fastest and the bestest 35mm DSLR I've ever seen or used.


----------

